# Dirge Caster on Chaos Vindicators



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

What do you guys think of putting a dirge caster on Vindicators. This would increase their usefulness after their Cannon is destroyed. Since they have a short range, one can assume that they are quiet close to the enemy, so tank shocking should be no prob.

b.anthracis

edit: ok, looked it up. After a pen hit only you are right, it is more likely to get a wreaked or destroyed result than weapon destroyed. But since a glance can destoy a weapon they are, depending on the weapons you are facing at least equally likley.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

tbh id stick poss on it, dirge caster i suppose is only good on a LR or a crazy predator!


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Frankly it's pointless. you would be far better spending the points elsewhere. I don't have the book to hand but it must be between 5 to 15 points which can get you additional goodies for vehicles such as pintle cobi bolters, combi weapon or a havoc launcher. As stated above, you are better off with daemonic possesion than anything else. 

the points for a dirge caster can be spent more usefully anywhere else in your army.

The Vindicator is more likely to be destroyed than lose it's weapon on a penertrating hit and only a 1 in six chance of actually lossing the gun on a glancing. with possesion it means that 5/6 times you can always fire on a glancing, and 1/2 on a penertrating.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

The caster costs 5pts.
And of course I'll use the vindi with dem.poss. I don't have my rulebook at hand, but you are sure, that it is more likely to end up with a destroyed vindi than with a weapon destroyed result?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

For 5 points, I'd take it. On the off chance the cannon's destroyed then it'll come in handy. You wouldn't use that 5 points on a pintle mount anyway, because if you fire an ordinance weapon you can't fire anything else.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd rather get a pintle-mounted TL-Bolter. -1Ld when tank shocking? You gotta be kidding me. The only reason you want to tank shock is that the guy leading the squad would get ran over, not running away. And those bolters are deadly I tell you.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Only a roll of a three is weapon destroyed on the damage table. Thats why possesion is handy as it negates rolls of 1 and 2. Rolls of 5 and 6 result in dead tank. 4 is immobilised, but you can still shoot. I meant to spend thos 5pts on another vehicle or squad elsewhere. The chances of being able to utilise the dirge caster in a game against troops that may fall back is very limited. Another combi bolter on a rhino would be far more productive.


----------

